# help !



## kitkat1235 (May 31, 2010)

can anyone help my hamster has a hole in its ear and i dunno if its anything to worry about :confused1:


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it a new hole, or has it always had one?

Bandit is missing most of one of her ears. She was like that when I rescued her and it doesn't seem to bother her. I assume either she was born that way or she had a fight when she was a young hamster.

If it's a newer hole then you'll have to see how the hamster copes. You could clean it with a damp cotton bud. But if any of mine got injured visably I'd probably end up taking them to the vet for a check up.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is she scratching at all? As could be a sign of mites? xx


----------

